
In the beginning was the command line - jamesknelson
http://cristal.inria.fr/~weis/info/commandline.html
======
mroll
This is a great piece of writing. Particularly for a hacker. If you haven't,
also check out
[http://www.wired.com/1996/12/ffglass/](http://www.wired.com/1996/12/ffglass/)

